# Joe Smith!?!?



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

I haven't seen a heap of NBA sans this year, but the play of Joe Smith sems to have gotten to the stage where you wonder why the T'Wolves risked so much for him. What has gone wrong with this guy? His play with GS was pretty damned good from memory and now, he getting 3pts and 5 rbs some games? How can a guy who has proven ability fall so far so quickly?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Shaqs big toe *
> I haven't seen a heap of NBA sans this year, but the play of Joe Smith sems to have gotten to the stage where you wonder why the T'Wolves risked so much for him. What has gone wrong with this guy? His play with GS was pretty damned good from memory and now, he getting 3pts and 5 rbs some games? How can a guy who has proven ability fall so far so quickly?


MONEY, MONEY, MONEY when you werent that great to start off with. You can see that he is very lazy


----------

